

Ask HN: Title for someone who takes ideas to pixel-perfect conceptual products? - filip01

I hate titling myself "Entrepreneur and designer" or "Entrepreneur, designer, front-end developer". I hate titles altogether but they're sometimes a necessity. What I do seem really basic to me. I'm exactly like a carpenter who creates a new piece of furniture from an idea. In my case it's idea -&#62; concept -&#62; pixel-perfect mockup. I suppose I'm not alone. Do we need a new word for this?
======
Watts
I am having the same problem. This ZURB article struck a chord though:

[http://www.zurb.com/article/932/can-we-drop-the-term-ux-
desi...](http://www.zurb.com/article/932/can-we-drop-the-term-ux-design-
already-an)

------
1rae
like this? <http://www.behance.net/?field=132> User Interface Designer, or
without UX and IA then a graphic designer?

~~~
filip01
Plus the entrepreneurial aspect. Entrepreneur + UX Designer might be pretty
correct but a very diffuse way to describe something that should be pretty
basic.

~~~
1rae
The only other suggestion I have is to keep it basic but broad, like
Multimedia Developer.

